# Best Clippers for "Cottony" Coat??



## ls-indy

Which clipper would work best on a cotton coated havanese? And which guard would you suggest? Finally ordered an adjustable height grooming table and now need to figure out the clippers....


----------



## lfung5

My foster and Bella have the cottony coat. I have a pair of Andis I think AG2 is the model. I could be wrong though. They are a 2 speed clipper and I love them!


----------



## Leslie

Lynda, I have these Andis ones I use on Tori's very soft, profuse, cottony coat. They seem to cut fine, I just hate the size of them. Tori is small and it's difficult to maneuver them on her. I much prefer these Wahl ones my DDIL has. I especially like that these can be used cordless or corded.

I use the Laube Big K guards on her (1.5" and 2". They make them up to 6" ).


----------



## Trish

Hi Lynda..I also had the Andis 2 speed clipper, but I am in LOVE with the Wahl cordless model I purchased at Walmart. It comes with several comb attachments which are really user friendly. I started with the medium comb (not sure what the size marking is) and then figured out if I needed to shorten or lengthen the hair the next time I gave them a hair cut. My one pup is a double thick silky coat and the other two are cottony..Wahl is fabulous for BOTH. The freedom of the cordless and the size of the clipper is perfect for my hand..and so light and mangeable. Grooming is much easier for all of us NOW!! I am sorry I didn't go cordless 8 years ago when I learned how to groom the kids..maybe they didn't have the technology then???


----------



## ls-indy

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on clippers. Daisy has a very cottony coat that mats like crazy while Beau has a more silky coat that is practically "wash and wear". A clipper that is good for both sounds great. I've been grooming them with scissors - but now that I have Beau to groom too, the idea of speeding things up with clippers has a lot of appeal. 

DO YOU THINK "TWO-SPEED" CLIPPERS ARE IMPORTANT?

I just got an adjustable height grooming table so I can groom them standing or sitting in front of the TV :biggrin1: IThe height goes from 24" - 36" tall. Got it on E-bay for $134.98 (for the 24 x 36) and it includes the adjustable arm and freight. MUCH easier than the coffee table or the kitchen table. I just need to decide on the clippers.....


----------



## Trish

Hi Lynda.. You are going to LOVE your new table (I LOVE E-BAY TOO!!) especially to have it at the height that is comfortable for your back and easy to groom the kids. When I was using my Andis clipper on my cocker spaniels I never used the two speed option so I honestly don't think you will need that function for the hav coats..not really sure why it is there..the non-professional groomer that I am!! My double coated pup Ricky was my real concern with the new cordless clipper and it glides like butter and no issue for the "cotton' boys either. If it is..return it!! If there is a Walmart near you, there is no questions asked if it is not the perfect clipper for you and the pups. The freedom of a cordless is priceless..I can get all their body parts without struggling with the cording!! Have fun with Daisy!!


----------



## WhatsinAname

My hav also has a cotton coat which mats alot as well. (I have to keep his coat short) I originally wanted to buy the Andis but I also liked the idea of Wahl's cordless clipper. I just bought the Wahl ProSeries Pet Clipper Kit at PetCo online. They had an internet sale for 59.97 and I found an online coupon for an additional 20% off and it came out to 47.98. I was at Walmart today, here in New York and they had the Wahl Premium Clipper for 44.95. I'm so excited, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

WhatsinAname said:


> My hav also has a cotton coat which mats alot as well. (I have to keep his coat short) I originally wanted to buy the Andis but I also liked the idea of Wahl's cordless clipper. I just bought the Wahl ProSeries Pet Clipper Kit at PetCo online. They had an internet sale for 59.97 and I found an online coupon for an additional 20% off and it came out to 47.98. I was at Walmart today, here in New York and they had the Wahl Premium Clipper for 44.95. I'm so excited, I can't wait to get it.


Is the Wahl Prem. Clipper from WalMart cordless? Thanks I had not looked at WalMart.


----------



## WhatsinAname

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is the Wahl Prem. Clipper from WalMart cordless? Thanks I had not looked at WalMart.


Yes the Wahl Premium Clipper is cordless. They may also have the Pro Series but they were sold out in my local Walmart.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

WhatsinAname said:


> Yes the Wahl Premium Clipper is cordless. They may also have the Pro Series but they were sold out in my local Walmart.


If they have both which is best? Thanks again :decision:


----------



## WhatsinAname

I thought the Pro was but now I'm not sure. I'm getting confused myself. I see different Professional clippers. 1 Blue and another white but I don't know if the difference is only color. Online, Walmart is showing the Pro http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Pro-Series-Pet-Clipper-Kit-Dogs/11035700 and Petco shows a white Pro http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=747319.
It seems that the Premium and Pro are around the same price. I'm confused! :doh:


----------



## WhatsinAname

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is the Wahl Prem. Clipper from WalMart cordless? Thanks I had not looked at WalMart.[/QUOTE
> 
> The ProSeries is the better of the two. I had a sleepless night last night  and decided to do more research. The ProSeries says "Heavy Duty" on the box but The Premium Series doesn't. If you buy it at Walmart ($44.95) you can buy it online and they'll email you when it's ready. Here in NY I went to 3 Walmarts and none had it in stock.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thank you so much. I hope you can get a nap today. I woke up at 4 am too, rotten!!


----------



## karin117

I have a Andis AG klipper and I bought it years, and years ago when I had standrard apricot poodle. It have been used a LOT and still work fine on it´s 12 year. The thing I like about it is that it cut like butter thru the hair and it do not get a hot as a Oster. BUT the Oster blades work on it. 

I would not buy the "plastic" trim coambs" since I just think you will not be happy with them. If you are "more pro" they are not as good as you hope...IF you are "matts...need help" they are not good enought eiter. BUT a good Oster blade would probaly help you and maby....let you keep a inch...if you buy that blade and it would work for you.


----------



## Leslie

Glenda & Flynn~ The white Wahl clippers from Petco are the ones my DDIL has and that I like to use on Tori.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Leslie said:


> Glenda & Flynn~ The white Wahl clippers from Petco are the ones my DDIL has and that I like to use on Tori.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Leslie

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome!

Part of what I like so much about them is their small size and the fact they can be used corded or cordless. Some may not like that they're small, but for little Tori they're the best choice :biggrin1:


----------



## WhatsinAname

Leslie said:


> Glenda & Flynn~ The white Wahl clippers from Petco are the ones my DDIL has and that I like to use on Tori.


Thanks Leslile, That's the one I just got. Thanks to you  . 
PetCo.com has 20% off right now with free shipping so it worked out great.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

WhatsinAname said:


> Thanks Leslile, That's the one I just got. Thanks to you  .
> PetCo.com has 20% off right now with free shipping so it worked out great.


Thank you so much, I did not get my little dog, so will hold off for a while, but will get the clippers you recommended! Thank you again


----------



## sandydlc

Interesting thread. I just bought the Andis clippers mentioned at the beginning of this thread from Petsmart yesterday. They were recommended by the groomer there who had to help me out by clipping the mats out of Lucy's armpits. They were so nice because I don't even take her there for grooming and they squeezed me in right when I got there and only charged me $6 for doing her armpits, a quick sanitary trim and her foot-pads. Great deal!!

Since both Lucy and Paco need their foot-pads trimmed in between groomings, I decided it would be best for me to have my own set of clippers. I also bought a sprayer attachment for my laundry room sink. I may have to bathe the dogs tomorrow just to try it out!!

Sandy


----------

